# Adrian Flux



## roguejackal (Jul 10, 2004)

Well mentioned on previous post that wasnt happy with A-plan quoting me £598 for my GTR32 fully comp but only giving a value of £6000 for the car,

Adrian Flux with protected no claims and declared mods on thr GTR32 with value of car down as £10000, £548 fully comp


----------

